# Charcoal briquettes vs heat beads



## LexB89 (May 9, 2020)

Hi,

What works best? 

Charcoal briquettes or heat beads?


----------



## fivetricks (May 9, 2020)

I had never heard of these heat bead things until you just mentioned it now. seems like some sort of European product. I'd be curious to see what the oxidizing agent is that they use to make it "easy light"


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2020)

Heat Beads appears to be the brand name of a charcoal briquette and lump maker. Looks like I've got another brand to test!


----------



## normanaj (May 9, 2020)

Never heard of it myself until now.
https://heatbeads.com.au/


----------



## LexB89 (May 9, 2020)

I didn't realise it was a brand.

What brand do you guy's get on best with?

Something I can get in the uk would be good to know about.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 21, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Heat Beads appears to be the brand name of a charcoal briquette and lump maker. Looks like I've got another brand to test!


which brand wins?


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 22, 2021)

Heat beads are essentially the same as charcoal but the source of carbon is brown coal rather than hardwood. Higher density, harder to light but burn longer than regular briquettes.



> What are Heat Beads® BBQ Briquettes made of and how are they made?
> 
> The high quality of Heat Beads® BBQ Briquettes is because of the unique raw materials base used – a blend of hardwood charcoal and mineral carbon.
> 
> ...


----------

